# What is a good laser to get for a new HK 45?



## Wolfsaq

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this forum, and I am pleased to be part of all this handgun knowledge. My new HK 45 comes in next week at my LGS. I was wondering what a good laser or tactical pack would be? I heard the Viridian g5l generation 2- green laser is good. Does anyone have any suggestions. Thanks again,
Wolfsaq


----------



## nbk13nw

I ended up going with a Crimson Trace CMR-203 Green Laser. Was one the fence with that and the Viridian.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Be sure that you understand that a laser will not help you to shoot better.
In fact, it will amplify your faults to the extent that it could completely discourage you.
Remember also that your laser will be useless to you until you zero it with your pistol's sights, not the easiest of tasks for a beginner.

An old friend, a talented math teacher, always required his students to learn old-fashion arithmetic skills before being allowed to use a calculator in his class.
Once those basic addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division skills had been thoroughly mastered, the kid could bring a calculator to school.

It's the same way with pistols and lasers.
Master the basic skills first. When you've successfully done that, then add the laser.
If you have not first mastered the basic pistol shooting skills, the laser cannot help you, and will actually teach you bad habits.


----------



## rex

What is your experience with shooting,specifically handguns?The HK 45 is basically a revamped USP,and they have a quirk if you are newer to handguns.I suspect since you got a 45 this isn't your first rodeo.

HK sights their guns for a cover hold at 25 meters,that mens the dot is going to be where the bullet hit instead of on top of the sight.You will have to get used to this if you aren't or will have to change the front sight or both (I don't know if they make different front heights and don't believe they are the same dovetail as the USP)

The triggers are not match grade in general,or forgiving as in 1911s because they are a service pistol by design.But,the triggers really aren't that bad if you know proper trigger manipulation.It's common for new shooters to shoot low or low left with an HK,they're just a little different.I've owned every type of trigger system but the "safe action" and shot those,but my first time with a USP I shot quite low and shocked me.Mine has a very nice trigger,so I found that discounting the cover hold,the gun recoiled so soft compared to my other 45s I had to loosen up on my grip a little.It shoots softer than my 1911s so the bullet was leaving with less muzzle rise.That was also with 230rg std loads compared to the hotter 200gr I usually shoot.


----------



## fly2low

To answer the question, I have the Viridian x5L gen 2 on two different HKs, and they work well
others like the surefire line
The above responses are relevant


----------

